# Which DSLR ?



## -Ally- (Mar 6, 2009)

Would like to start learning how to use a decent camera properly but don't know which to buy. 

I guess it would be used mainly for taking shots at airshows-so fast moving planes/helicopters and of static vehicles etc

My budget would be £450 at the moment.

Also, could anyone recommend a good forum or guide for the basics of DSLR's. 


Cheers
Ally


----------



## NeilG40 (Jan 1, 2009)

I don't know why this hasn't been made a sticky yet

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=120537

and a good forum is

http://www.talkphotography.co.uk/forums/


----------



## -Ally- (Mar 6, 2009)

Been reading through that site and others for a while now, I think one of the following would be suitable for me: 
Nikon D60
Canon 450D
Canon 1000D 


Does anyone own any of the above and recommend or disapprove of these cameras ?


----------



## Edward101 (Jun 5, 2009)

You cant really go wrong with either the D60 or 450D, personally I prefer Nikon, currently got the D80 and its never let me down and I'm able to get some amazing shots.

http://www.flickr.com/search/?s=int&w=all&q=ed+ashwood&m=text

This is some of my work from my exam. Not the style your going to be doing, but the D60 will easily do what you want and more :thumb:

(have I sold it too you yet )


----------



## Edward101 (Jun 5, 2009)

Ooo and I would say go to a decent camera shop and get a feel for the cameras in there, see how they feel when your holding them etc.


----------



## PaulGTI (Oct 21, 2006)

I have a 1000d and am very happy with it, and if you are on a tight budget and want a DSLR now that will still be able to grow as funds become more available for lenses you cant do wrong.

However, my bro very kindly brought me that camera, but all the reviews say its worth spending the extra for the 450 if you can afford it.

EDIT: There is always the canon Vs Nikon debate about which is best (Its canon!) But from what I can tell there is really very little to choose. It really comes down to what feels the best for you...and what your mates use so you can borrow their lenses! I have found it nice to be able to borrow my bros 28-300 l-series, bout £1500 worth, and I let him use my "nifty 50"...about £80 worth. Seems like a fair swap in my view!


----------



## -Ally- (Mar 6, 2009)

lol, I think I will go for the 450d with a lens kit. 

Like this 
CANON EOS 450D + EF-S 18-55 IS Lens + EF-S 55-250 IS Lens 

But I need to find the best deal which is hard, and ovcourse wait until I get paid.


----------



## Alfa GTV (Apr 18, 2007)

AllyArctic300 said:


> lol, I think I will go for the 450d with a lens kit.
> 
> Like this
> CANON EOS 450D + EF-S 18-55 IS Lens + EF-S 55-250 IS Lens
> ...


Good choice, I own a 400D and a 450D with a collection of lenses.

Have a look here:

http://www.camerapricebuster.co.uk/index.html

also www.talkphotography.co.uk is a great forum


----------



## PaulGTI (Oct 21, 2006)

AllyArctic300 said:


> Also, could anyone recommend a good forum or guide for the basics of DSLR's.


As mentioned before, talkphotoraphy is an excellent forum, for practical vid guides check this dude out...






EDIT: Double click on the vid above and it goes to his youtube channel, he has other helpful vids there


----------



## j0hn (Feb 1, 2009)

I have to agree with Eward101 - check out the feel of a camera, see if the controls are logically positioned for you. I had almost decided to buy a Sony, then went to a camera shop and discovered that it just didn't feel right. Finally bought a Nikon D40, which was comfortable and intuitive... I'm still happy with it.


----------

